# Drinking during a Match



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I am not trying to get anyone in trouble with this.

Last year during a State Competition, on both days there was alcohol being consumed by fellow competitors. Not openly, but in the water bottles being carried on their belts.
Is this a regular occurance in your events?

I know we sign waviers before a shoot, but I'm not sure we should sign a wavier if there are people that are possibly SUI flinging arrows in the woods with us.

This is not a thread on drinkers vs non-drinkers.

I am 50 years old and have been out of the competition side of archery since the early 80's and wonder if this is a widespread occurance.

Best Regards,
Vance


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I am not trying to get anyone in trouble with this.
> 
> Last year during a State Competition, on both days there was alcohol being consumed by fellow competitors. Not openly, but in the water bottles being carried on their belts.
> Is this a regular occurance in your events?
> ...


Pretty unusual around here. If it was going on at my club, I would ask the folks to stop. We have avery generous landowner that lets us use a good chunk of land for very little. I would not want anything to jeopardize that. Our shoots are still usually pretty small, but we don't begin any consumption until the bows are put away.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> I am not trying to get anyone in trouble with this.
> Last year during a State Competition, on both days there was alcohol being consumed by fellow competitors. Not openly, but in the water bottles being carried on their belts.
> Is this a regular occurance in your events?
> 
> ...



*....AND WHY NOT??????​*
*You knew or suspected someone of drinking during competition....and you did what????? NOTHING???????

You did not report them......well..... then you are as good as condoning it....

Every archer or even spectator at any archery function who see dangerous behavior is responsible to report it to the officials.....PERIOD....end of sentence.

By you coming here after-the-fact does NOTHING....nothing....except remind us of the rules we already know......pick up a stick and hit yourself....

Now.....we know who you are....we expect you to do the right thing and report this behavior to your representatives be it...State, NFAA, FAA, ASA or any other organization....not here after-the-fact....

Can we all sayyyyy.....Water Bottle Check??......Come on.......
*


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well people drink and drive every day and are not suppose to, so what is gonna stop someone from drinking and shooting a bow even if they do sign a wavier. Some folks have it in there systems 24/7 and think they cain't live or work with out it, and its always the other guy ya gotta watch out for.:mg: 

I tried drinking many years ago and never saw any future in it so quit as i didn't really like it either.

Now if i go to a shoot and have a water bottle in my hand you can bet yer Bippy that there is gonna be water in it.:wink: AC


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Wait until after the shoot and the bows are put away if you choose to drink.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> Well people drink and drive every day and are not suppose to, so what is gonna stop someone from drinking and shooting a bow even if they do sign a wavier. Some folks have it in there systems 24/7 and think they cain't live or work with out it, and its always the other guy ya gotta watch out for.:mg:
> 
> I tried drinking many years ago and never saw any future in it so quit as i didn't really like it either.
> 
> Now if i go to a shoot and have a water bottle in my hand you can bet yer Bippy that there is gonna be water in it.:wink: AC



*Nowwwww Charlie..........

Don't make me come up there and hit you in the head........:mg:

Every person at the tournament is responsible for the safety of others.....you know one wayward arrow could kill someone...

If you saw someone stagger to their car and drive away would you not call 911 and report them???

Just remember....the person they might kill just might be a family member.....

You do not have to confront them....just report their behavior to the officals....easy as pie....*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm with you lucky. It is up to all of us to do the right thing. There is a time and place for everything. Shoot first then celebrate.:darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm with you lucky. It is up to all of us to do the right thing. There is a time and place for everything. Shoot first then celebrate.:darkbeer:


*.....anndddddd in what hole did you fall into today?????

missed you on the line at Gander Mountain........

It better be a darn good reason........*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *.....anndddddd in what hole did you fall into today?????
> 
> missed you on the line at Gander Mountain........
> 
> ...


Now Lucky, You know what today is. I spent the day with my darling wife. I'll be back. I wish I could have been there. I sent most of the Barn Rats to represent.


----------



## SentinelShooter (Feb 4, 2009)

Its one thing if you're in the woods stump shooting with a buddy, but around other individuals. No no no! I can't say I would've ratted these guys out but I would've confronted them and ask that they not drink during a shoot. I mean that is just stupid. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BTBH (May 4, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *....AND WHY NOT??????​*
> *You knew or suspected someone of drinking during competition....and you did what????? NOTHING???????
> 
> You did not report them......well..... then you are as good as condoning it....
> ...


Pick up a stick, and hit yourself? Wow, that's a little harsh. I don't know about where your from, but where I am from you might end up with that stick sticking out of a rather southernly part of your anatomy.:darkbeer:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

BTBH said:


> Pick up a stick, and hit yourself? Wow, that's a little harsh. I don't know about where your from, but where I am from you might end up with that stick sticking out of a rather southernly part of your anatomy.:darkbeer:


You might want to check in to who your posting to before you make stupid comments. She is a lady and if she is wielding a stick you'd probably just better take the whooping. I am almost positive that the crowd around Miss Lucky would introduce your head to the southern part of your anatomy way faster than you could introduce the stick to hers.

Usually I give a little lattitude to FNG's but not this time. Lucky does more for promoting the sport than the majority and is a true credit to the archery world. You need to grow up or stick with watching the Cartoon Channel.


----------



## BTBH (May 4, 2008)

swerve said:


> You might want to check in to who your posting to before you make stupid comments. She is a lady and if she is wielding a stick you'd probably just better take the whooping. I am almost positive that the crowd around Miss Lucky would introduce your head to the southern part of your anatomy way faster than you could introduce the stick to hers.
> 
> Usually I give a little lattitude to FNG's but not this time. Lucky does more for promoting the sport than the majority and is a true credit to the archery world. You need to grow up or stick with watching the Cartoon Channel.


Im very sorry, didn't know she was a women, or I wouldn't have said anything. I am also 100% positive that nobody will be sticking my head anywhere I don't want it to be. Now, if you delete your post, I will delete mine. Sorry for offending you.


----------



## BTBH (May 4, 2008)

swerve said:


> You might want to check in to who your posting to before you make stupid comments. She is a lady and if she is wielding a stick you'd probably just better take the whooping. I am almost positive that the crowd around Miss Lucky would introduce your head to the southern part of your anatomy way faster than you could introduce the stick to hers.
> 
> Usually I give a little lattitude to FNG's but not this time. Lucky does more for promoting the sport than the majority and is a true credit to the archery world. You need to grow up or stick with watching the Cartoon Channel.


And by the way, my comment was not at all stupid. Telling someone to hit themselves with a stick is rather ignorant if you ask me.


----------



## BTBH (May 4, 2008)

And another thing while I am reprimanding you. I never said I was gonna touch her with a stick, so don't take my words out of context. I basically implied that telling people things like that was not a good way to make friends.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BTBH said:


> Im very sorry, didn't know she was a women, or I wouldn't have said anything. I am also 100% positive that nobody will be sticking my head anywhere I don't want it to be. Now, if you delete your post, I will delete mine. Sorry for offending you.


*Good Morning BTBH......

Lets leave my gender out of this as, trust me, I do everytime I post...

I take more into consideration their intelligence demonstrated by their common sense remarks in posting....

ANYONE at ANYTIME who would condone drinking while shooting a bow in competition or not, in my opinion, is an idiot and needs to "pick up a stick and slap some sense into themselves".

Put yourself in the place of a parent, family member or just a friend of someone who was hurt or killed while shooting with someone who had been drinking......and then you find out that others knew they had been drinking and did nothing....

That is exactly what the person who started this thread did.....NOTHING....so these guys will come back and do it again....the next time someone just might get hurt....who knows....it could be you.

So yes...I have VERY strong feelings about this....

Thank You Swerve for the kind comments....I do my best to make this sport SAFE and enjoyable for everyone....*
.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Not that I condone drinking while shooting either but just for the record, how many people at tournaments have been shot by SUI that you know of?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it'll only take once and then look out. things will be a changin for the stick&string game. club insurance will skyrocket and the club's just surviving......wont.

if you want to the one grown-up that cant act like an adult....knock yourself out. i know for one, that if i got stuck and survived and found out you were semi-tanked.........you'll be owned.


----------



## BTBH (May 4, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Good Morning BTBH......
> 
> Lets leave my gender out of this as, trust me, I do everytime I post...
> 
> ...


Morning darlin'  Sorry about last night:darkbeer:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

And any woman that makes threats better be able to take it if they want to dish it in my opinion.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *....AND WHY NOT??????​*
> *You knew or suspected someone of drinking during competition....and you did what????? NOTHING???????
> 
> You did not report them......well..... then you are as good as condoning it....
> ...


 Wow, I didn't realize the ethics Police lived on an Archery Forum.
First, this was the second State Level event I had ever participated in. 
The first there was no such behavior. At least in 2 days In my groups.
I post the question not to be reminded of my moral duty,(as a father and grandfather I am very aware) but to get a feel for what I might be getting myself into. I posted the question to see what the probability of this being a widespread problem.
When I last competed in Archery I was 24 years old in 1983. These things did not happen where I shot on a regular basis.(to my knowledge)
I don't know you or you me. However your brash condescending retort is very reactionary and prone to bring out a reciprocating type of response.
I haven't being chastised for asking a question since I was in grade school.
I plan on taking this matter up with league officials before I send my registration for future events to find out if they are as concerned about this type behavior. If they are not. I will shoot elsewhere.
Like I said, I did not see what they were drinking, but the odor was there.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BTBH said:


> Morning darlin'  Sorry about last night:darkbeer:


*Forgiven.
Hope you enjoy your time here on Archery Talk.*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the ethics Police lived on an Archery Forum.
> First, this was the second State Level event I had ever participated in.
> The first there was no such behavior. At least in 2 days In my groups.
> I post the question not to be reminded of my moral duty,(as a father and grandfather I am very aware) but to get a feel for what I might be getting myself into. I posted the question to see what the probability of this being a widespread problem.
> ...


*Good Evening.....

Starting your thread off with..."I am not trying to get anyone in trouble with this".....leads one to question why not??? Why wouldn't you take action to prevent someone from possibly getting hurt?

As you can see I have a very low to no tolerance for careless behavior and especially when it comes to drinking while shooting archery or in my previous sport of shooting sporting clays. Too many times a gun was improperly handled or "accidently" discharged and it was later discovered drinking was a contributing factor and others did not report it.

We all need to "Do the Right Thing" and report careless and unsafe behavior immediately to an official. There are plenty of people watching our safety standards to be able to regulate where we shoot or hunt. Let's not give them anymore reasons.*
.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I would not expect to see it at a State shoot of any kind. I've also never noticed it at any outdoor shoot, but it's always present at club-level indoor activities--at least where I go. I have never seen anyone drink to excess or become a safety concern. I don't drink so my tolerence is based on 2 things. One is that if it were a safety issue because someone was intoxicated, they'd be asked to leave or to stop shooting. The other is that I see no harm in a person having a couple beers while shooting indoor off a twenty yard line with shooters on either side. We don't have drunks staggering while pulling arrows. I guess it's based on the behavior of a person.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I saw the same thing last year and was not happy.The club has told me that it is no longer allowed on the property


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> I saw the same thing last year and was not happy.The club has told me that it is no longer allowed on the property


*Good Morning Treeman....

BRAVO for them....it's a start....

I was happy to see the outcome of this very topic at the meeting in Vegas:

PASSED - No alcoholic beverages may be carried or consumed on any range or practice area during shooting hours at any NFAA owned or sanctioned tournament.

Unfortunately, it does not address what the penalty is to the range, club or the archer involved. Hopefully, they will adopt the NSCA’s stance below:

II. SAFETY

A. SAFETY IS EVERYONE’S RESPONSIBILITY
1. It is everyone's responsibility to report any unsafe shooting
condition or action immediately to Shoot Officials.

13. The use of any drug, legal or illegal, including alcohol, prior
to or during an NSCA event by a registered competitor is
prohibited with the exception of prescription medicine, which
does not impair a shooters ability to perform safely. Alcohol
may not be in any area where shooting activities are taking
place.

14. Failure to comply with the NSCA Safety Rules may subject
the Range Owner/Shoot Officials/Competitor to possible
suspension.

Having these rules properly posted is good but having them sign a statement or giving each archer when they sign up a handout that clearly states the club or range's policy backed by their state and national organization is better.

As a protection for the clubs and ranges, the statement or handout should read..."Any archer shooting under the influence of alcohol or any drug, with the exception of prescription medicine which does not impair their ability, will be suspended from competition for 1 year".

Any club or range that after proper notification to officials by anyone the day of competition, that does not, after confirmation, suspend that archer immediately and report them to their state organization, will also loose their ability to host state and nationally recognized tournaments for 1 year.

I have just forwarded a copy of this to our State President and Director for consideration and implementation at state level that maybe others will adopt.

Thank you Mag41Vance for your thread. I hope this stirs some awareness up your way...*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

All I know is there are a few INTERNET COPS in this thread....:zip:


----------



## brenan.m (Feb 12, 2009)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Good Morning BTBH......
> 
> Lets leave my gender out of this as, trust me, I do everytime I post...
> 
> ...


first of all. i do not condone it by any means, but i do believe you should be responsible enough for yourself to make the decision, is it the time or place to be drinking. granted it's not, but i am not someones parents to tell them not to do it. i also am not a little kid, and find it my place to be a narc. you make this big fight about someone that isn't my responsibility. there are plenty of nights that i am out and just saw someone who was drinking go to there car. if i know them i will go up and ask if they are ok to drive. if they say yes then they understand that it is there fault if they get pulled over. if they say no. i pay for a taxi. i have done it a few times. if i don't know someone they get in there car. i believe that it isn't in my place to call the police and report them. it is asinine that you would even consider that. at some point you have to accept the fact you are an adult and don't have to have someone watching over your shoulder.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Our rule is..beer comes out, bows go away....that simple. One beer, is one too many if you plan on shooting.

This 1 or 2 should be fiine is crap, who are we to know what someone else can handle? I have friends that shoot, they get a buzz from a single drink. would I let them drink a couple and keep shooting...NO WAY!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> All I know is there are a few INTERNET COPS in this thread....:zip:


*...and all are welcomed...:wink:

Heyyy Hornet....what is your state's policy and procedures regarding drinking while shooting in a tournament?
What happens to the shooter and the club or range that it happened at?*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *...and all are welcomed...:wink:
> 
> Heyyy Hornet....what is your state's policy and procedures regarding drinking while shooting in a tournament?
> What happens to the shooter and the club or range that it happened at?*
> .


Heck if I know.....I am not really concerned with it....nobody is walking around with a cooler full of beer on a course in Va and Md....and I don't know to many that would drink at 9-10 in the morning shooting anyway. 

But we pull them out afterwords for sure 


as for the original post....how do you know for sure that there was and adult beverage in the water bottle?


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm sure nobody drank before they toed the line in Vegas this year. 

If the shoot mentioned in the original post was an NFAA sanctioned shoot, alcohol would be prohibited. If it was a 3D shoot, I'll bet the clubs insurance would also prohibit alcohol.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck if I know.....I am not really concerned with it....nobody is walking around with a cooler full of beer on a course in Va and Md....and I don't know to many that would drink at 9-10 in the morning shooting anyway.
> 
> But we pull them out afterwords for sure
> 
> ...


When I was welding my fitter would go get a 32oz cup of coke for 9:00 break, I don't know what he mixed with it but come lunch time his fitting would get worse and worse....but 3:00 he was gone......let's just say I got a new fitter real soon.  Guess point is there are some that will start drinking that soon.....It's actually pretty common down here. Pretty sad honestly, some just can't function without it. I had an uncle that would drink a 16oz Busch with his breakfast. Notice the word HAD. I can't concentrate with anything more than a beer or two. Past two and I'm looking to party. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> When I was welding my fitter would go get a 32oz cup of coke for 9:00 break, I don't know what he mixed with it but come lunch time his fitting would get worse and worse....but 3:00 he was gone......let's just say I got a new fitter real soon.  Guess point is there are some that will start drinking that soon.....It's actually pretty common down here. Pretty sad honestly, some just can't function without it. I had an uncle that would drink a 16oz Busch with his breakfast. Notice the word HAD. I can't concentrate with anything more than a beer or two. Past two and I'm looking to party. :wink:


I said don't know MANY.....MANY is the KEY WORD.:wink:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

brenan.m said:


> first of all. i do not condone it by any means, but i do believe you should be responsible enough for yourself to make the decision, is it the time or place to be drinking. granted it's not, but i am not someones parents to tell them not to do it. i also am not a little kid, and find it my place to be a narc. you make this big fight about someone that isn't my responsibility. there are plenty of nights that i am out and just saw someone who was drinking go to there car. if i know them i will go up and ask if they are ok to drive. if they say yes then they understand that it is there fault if they KILL someone like my parents or girlfriend. if they say no. i pay for a taxi. i have done it a few times. if i don't know someone they get in there car where they can kill someone like my parents or my girlfriend, or someone else's child. i believe that it isn't in my place to call the police and report them. it is asinine that you would even consider that. at some point you have to accept the fact you are an adult and realize that it is ALWAYS someone else's responsibility to behave like a decent citizen but not mine..


fixed it for you.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I said don't know MANY.....MANY is the KEY WORD.:wink:


The cajuns believe if you are not drinking you are not living...and that applies to whatever and whenever  But you are right I don't know many....they just happen to be family members


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*MAA (Maryland)*

From the registration form for the 2009 State NFAA Shoot

Alcohol: No alcoholic beverages will be allowed on any of the ranges at any time during the tournament. Any violation of the above will result in disqualification by the tournament committee.


----------



## brenan.m (Feb 12, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> fixed it for you.


still not my responsibility for what someone else does. that is there own fault. you can change words around and add to it in the end we all have done something stupid and didnt get caught. but if they did get caught then they learn there lesson.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck if I know.....I am not really concerned with it....nobody is walking around with a cooler full of beer on a course in Va and Md....and I don't know to many that would drink at 9-10 in the morning shooting anyway.
> 
> But we pull them out afterwords for sure
> 
> ...


The the odor mostly. Being a Supervisor of people for more than 25 years there are things you pick up. This was my first time in this group of people and I was the outsider, coming into their place. If this type of thing is overlooked by the hometown officials then I am in the wrong place, and will find a place I feel I don't have to make waves in order to compete and have fun without taking risks. 
If this were taking place on my home range, it would be addressed immediately. I was simply wondering if it is a common problem. 
It most areas of life, it doesn't matter what stance is taken someone will have issues. I want to be on the side of good judgement, and good morals. Being considerate and honest in my dealings.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> The the odor mostly. Being a Supervisor of people for more than 25 years there are things you pick up. This was my first time in this group of people and I was the outsider, coming into their place. If this type of thing is overlooked by the hometown officials then I am in the wrong place, and will find a place I feel I don't have to make waves in order to compete and have fun without taking risks.
> If this were taking place on my home range, it would be addressed immediately. I was simply wondering if it is a common problem.
> It most areas of life, it doesn't matter what stance is taken someone will have issues. I want to be on the side of good judgement, and good morals. Being considerate and honest in my dealings.


Home town "officials"....

Local archery shoots aren't major events.....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Home town "officials"....
> 
> Local archery shoots aren't major events.....


I am refering(as I stated) to State Tournaments I was in Last year. These particular tournaments are compiled of Archery Clubs from all over the state that particpate in State Tournaments that bring clubs together. These officials are seen at every state shoot. It is a very Old organization. Been around since 1941 I believe.
Many of these officials have been on board for years and they know a good # of the shooters that compete from year to year. 
I hope that they are receptive to my concerns. Like I said I am the newcomer to this organization, so past practices and concessions are not something I am familiar with in this organization. I did enjoy the overall time I had, just don't condone alcohol and shooting sports in combination.
I am glad to say that many long lasting friendships have started for me on the archery range.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I am refering(as I stated) to State Tournaments I was in Last year. These particular tournaments are compiled of Archery Clubs from all over the state that particpate in State Tournaments that bring clubs together. These officials are seen at every state shoot. It is a very Old organization. Been around since 1941 I believe.
> Many of these officials have been on board for years and they know a good # of the shooters that compete from year to year.
> I hope that they are receptive to my concerns. Like I said I am the newcomer to this organization, so past practices and concessions are not something I am familiar with in this organization. I did enjoy the overall time I had, just don't condone alcohol and shooting sports in combination.
> I am glad to say that many long lasting friendships have started for me on the archery range.


You don't know me very well.....I live in the same state:wink:

Indoors is policed more closely since we are all in the same room....outdoors once you hit target #1 you aren't gonna see an official until you make the turn or you are done.

Either way....what you saw is rare. But if someone wants to put a flask in their quiver or spike their drink bottle....you aren't gonna know unless you are in their group. Or they get ripped.

If you want it stopped....you should have said something to the powers that be on that day. Bringing it up months later does nothing to stop those people.


----------

